# World's Sharpest Knife Blade! No kidding!



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

Betcha' that category is going to pique a few bits of interest!

I have owned this knife for a while now and am very happy with it! Although
my knife collection (which isn't really a collection since I will not hesitate to
use any of them) number about 40. Different makers naturally (Gerber, Buck,
Anza, Benchmade, etcetera), but of all the ones I own there is one among them 
that is FAR sharper than any other knife I have owned or even SEEN! It is made 
by a company many will have never heard of...HAVALON. (Google it) 

It is CRAZY sharp!!! I don't care who you are or how well you can put an edge
on a blade...this thing is formidable!

The blades are actually the same as a surgeon's scalpel. They are replaceable 
for a cheap expenditure. Nothing else comes close. It is lightweight and can
be opened one-handed, and has a pocket clip as well. The company has a 
variety of models and blade sizes available. Check them out!

Back in October of last year Forum Member Verteidiger made a post about the
same type of knife. He knows that of which he speaks!

Al


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Whew! I saw the title of the post and did not recognize your name, and came in here ready to spit bullets (and some profanity) as I thought you were another dipshit salesman.

Thanks for the good review. I will check them out because I am looking for a new pocket knife to carry when I travel.

I apologize for all of the profanity that I was prepared to hit you with before I recognized your icon. Really, I do apologize.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Inor said:


> *Whew! I saw the title of the post and did not recognize your name, and came in here ready to spit bullets (and some profanity) as I thought you were another dipshit salesman.*
> 
> Thanks for the good review. I will check them out because I am looking for a new pocket knife to carry when I travel.
> 
> I apologize for all of the profanity that I was prepared to hit you with before I recognized your icon. Really, I do apologize.


Yup, me too


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

We're the Dip Shit Salesman Police. You were about to have your rights violated....:grin:

However, with an icon like mine, no one really takes me seriously anyway.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> We're the Dip Shit Salesman Police. You were about to have your rights violated....:grin:
> 
> However, with an icon like mine, no one really takes me seriously anyway.


Just sayin'....


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

That's just wrong on so many levels. I hope you get a weird rash from the laundry soap...:lol:


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Inor said:


> Just sayin'....


You must have a lot of time on your hands to find this stuff.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

jimb1972 said:


> You must have a lot of time on your hands to find this stuff.


Just a good memory and Google. I remember when this crap was mainstream....


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I realize it is great to have a knife and when the blade gets dull just put in a new blade, what could be easier......

Unless the blades are no longer available...

Then you are screwed, or dull, you pick the verb.

Most of the "razor" blades on these knives are cut at a very small angle, so they are razor sharp (think barbers blade) but the edge will not last, so if you want to have one of these either stock up on a few cases of blades, a good strop, or IMO get 1 good knife and learn how to sharpen your own knives.

Not only will you get a really good edge, it will last longer than the green-horn product mentioned above, did I mention it will cost you less?






I think sharpening skills (and proper sharpening tools) will be priceless when it hits the fan, why trade the skill you could be using for a easy to replace blade?


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

When I opened this category I only intended to bring to light a knife that had an incredibly sharp edge.
I'm a little disappointed how the discussion has gone, but I have a thick skin. The missive submitted 
by Montana Rancher (let's remember that's an AWFUL place to live...spread the word) could perhaps stand 
a little examination...

"Unless the blades are no longer available..."

True enough...but it's known at the outset that this is a knife which is designed to have the blade changed...
I just bought 2 dozen blades...that should last quite a while. And NO tool of any type lasts forever! In the
same vein, or using the same logic, I have purchased MANY rounds of ammo for my guns. Since a firearm
is all but useless without ammunition, I should, by extension, not buy any guns? No, I'll just buy a lot of
bullets and shoot until I run out, thank you! 

"Then you are screwed, or dull, you pick the verb."

Perhaps I could no longer use the knife in question...but I'll just pull out another type knife and do as best
I can. Since I own many, I will find one which best approximates the answer to the need at hand. By the
way, in the sentence above, the words "screwed" & "dull" are adjectives...not verbs.

"they are razor sharp (think barbers blade)"

No, they are sharper than a "barber's blade". A "barber's blade" is what is known as a "straight razor". 
While they are very sharp and their edge can, indeed, be stropped to restore it for shaving patron after 
patron, you cannot successfully shave with a scalpel. Can a scalpel be stropped? I'm not certain...but 
it MIGHT be possible...I have, as yet, not tried. A scalpel is not designed for cutting hair, but flesh.

"IMO get 1 good knife and learn how to sharpen your own knives."

No, get a LOT of knives. As you learn more about knives it will be evident that ONE knife cannot do all
that knives may be asked to do. It takes a number of differing designs and features to fill the needs. 
Likewise there is no ONE GUN that will do it all. I would tentatively offer that most people who read this 
blog have a considerable variety of firearms...and while their useability may overlap, it takes a number 
of various types to properly cover the needs to which firearms may be appied. That is elementary.

I have acquired many types of sharpening implements over the years. My first was a Buck Washita Stone
(with the obligatory vial of oil) back in 1969. Since then I have developed my sharpening skill to the 
point that I can put a hair-shaving edge on any knife I own. But, as with many other things, it took a good
deal of practice to arrive at this level. Of late I have found a mechanism that takes most of the drudgery
out of the toil of sharpening a blade. It's called a "Work Sharp". It is a motor driven jig which employs
belts of varying grits and it does a fine job. The truth be known, the first time one uses it may not give
you the perfect edge, but with practice (much less than using stones) respectable edges are attainable and
repeatable. If one cares to investigate, most manufacturers of knives use belts in their sharpening.

"than the green-horn product mentioned above" 

Sorry that you feel that the Havalon is a "green-horn" product. Ever owned one? I, while not being a 
surgeon but from spending 30 years working in the ER, know of many uses for a good scalpel. Perhaps 
living on a farm, you might actually have use for one yourself...if you thought about it. It is not the 
type of knife you would consider as an "everyday carry" model, far from it. It is a specialty item that
due to it's remarkably acute edge some people may find fills a particular niche for them. 

Sorry that you don't. And by the way, a set of 50 replacement blades is only $30.

Al


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

Knife sharpening is a good skill to learn. I have started out myself with Arkansas Hard & soft Whetstones and am learning.


----------

